# p.metallica breeding size?



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

hey guys, im currently in portugal but my friend who is looking after my spiders says that my p.met molted, and i was wondering what the breeding size was for p.met

thanks
george


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Most people go by one of a few rules:

Carapace the same size as or bigger than a mature male's.

60-80% of adult size.

Seeing sclerotised (hardened) spermathecae in a moult.

However these are rough rules, some spiders completely throw them. I've heard taps are actually easier and more likely successful when bred at around 3-3.5", and cambridgeis have been known to make dud sacs (indicating reproductive maturity) at 2" leg-spans. Well, one camb at least...


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Most people go by one of a few rules:
> 
> Carapace the same size as or bigger than a mature male's.
> 
> ...


ok thanks, i believe shes around 5" which i think is too small but i wasn't sure


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

george dobson said:


> ok thanks, i believe shes around 5" which i think is too small but i wasn't sure


5 inches should be OK George. Generally, metallica females tend to produce sacs later in life than other pokies. 

A good time to breed is after the female has lost most of the grey in her colouration but before she starts to turn black.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> 5 inches should be OK George. Generally, metallica females tend to produce sacs later in life than other pokies.
> 
> A good time to breed is after the female has lost most of the grey in her colouration but before she starts to turn black.


ah ok thanks dan, ill bare that in mind, think i should look for a male?


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

george dobson said:


> ah ok thanks dan, ill bare that in mind, think i should look for a male?


 No harm in looking :2thumb:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Annhilation said:


> No harm in looking :2thumb:


, hopefully i do find one


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

george dobson said:


> , hopefully i do find one


 Ha, btw, my versi's are doin good, one ahs 7 legs and one escaped tonight but i found it  When did they last moult?


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Annhilation said:


> Ha, btw, my versi's are doin good, one ahs 7 legs and one escaped tonight but i found it  When did they last moult?


should grow back after next moult, and they last molted like 3 weeks ago so should grow back soon


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

george dobson said:


> should grow back after next moult, and they last molted like 3 weeks ago so should grow back soon


 Cheers man :2thumb:


----------

